# PHRF for Multi's



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Is there a way to give a fair (to all) PHRF rating for multi-hulls. Can a Hobi race in the same fleet with keel boats without changing rating systems.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

IIRC, the PHRF rating system is strictly for self-righting sailboats, and as such excludes dinghies and multi-hulls.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Beagle- I was just hoping someone out there had derived some great formula to handicap multi's into an existing fleet race.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, I do believe that the PHRF system does included multihulls. Some of the larger races use it IIRC.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I stand corrected. I just remember reading that the PHRF was for self righting hulls, but I cna't find that now.

But I did find this on the USSailing site.

"The United States Performance Handicap Racing Fleet Committee (USPHRF) is a technical rule committee of US SAILING that promotes performance handicap racing for monohull and multihull sailing yachts applying the PHRF® rule."

Charlie


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Given the popularity of multihulls, especially in the racing scene... it wouldn't make sense to have a system that didn't allow for them. I get the CTOA newsletter and I know that they use the PHRF for the Corsair 28s that are in races that have mixed fleets.


----------



## 2ndimpression (Jul 5, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Given the popularity of multihulls, especially in the racing scene... it wouldn't make sense to have a system that didn't allow for them. I get the CTOA newsletter and I know that they use the PHRF for the Corsair 28s that are in races that have mixed fleets.


Im not sure that PHRF has a wind scale like portsmouth but I don't see how a hobie can sail against a keel boat. In light light winds Hobie's don't move that fast and in heavy winds they fly. Keel boats however can usually keep close to their hull speed in light or heavy winds if they got a nice sail selection. In my view a Keel boat would prolly beat a Hobie in light winds and a Hobie would beat a Keel boat in heavy. I guess if there was a wind scale it would be possible but in my personal opinion i would not want to race against something that weighs 300 pounds when im around 3000 pounds. It's hard eough to compare apples to apples just with keel boats never mind throwing in a banana.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

2ndimpression-

We're not talking beach cats here... more like Corsair F28s and the like... which are significantly heavier and larger... Last I checked, they don't rate DINGHIES with PHRF ratings... You're mixing apples and oranges...


----------



## 2ndimpression (Jul 5, 2006)

sailingdog-

The fellow who started this thread was asking about hobie's and with your post i read it as "it wouldn't make sense for a hobie not to race PHRF". I just put down my opinion, didn't mean to insult ya.

I don't even know what a Corsair F28s even looks like


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

2ndimpression said:


> sailingdog-
> 
> The fellow who started this thread was asking about hobie's and with your post i read it as "it wouldn't make sense for a hobie not to race PHRF". I just put down my opinion, didn't mean to insult ya.


Yes, yes, insult him.....  

Trimarans are not boats...tel him that...tel him that....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Yes, yes, insult him.....
> 
> Trimarans are not boats...tel him that...tel him that....


GRRRR... GRRRR....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

2ndimpression said:


> sailingdog-
> 
> The fellow who started this thread was asking about hobie's and with your post i read it as "it wouldn't make sense for a hobie not to race PHRF". I just put down my opinion, didn't mean to insult ya.
> 
> I don't even know what a Corsair F28s even looks like


Yes, but realistically, you would rarely ever see an 18' beach cat racing a 34' keelboat. You would see a 28' F28 Corsair trimaran racing a 34' keelboat, and probably blowing the doors off of it in most conditions. 

BTW The only reason Giulietta hates trimarans so much is that a little 28' like mine probably blew the doors off of him last summer... and now he has a complex about them.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, we were talking about a couple of Hobie 18's. I know there is a way to handicap them together using a different system than PHRF. Just didn't know if it could be done with existing PHRF #'s. 

(Just doing a little research for a friends YC.) They have some Hobie owners that would prefer not to race in a seperate fleet, and would rather mix it up with the big boys!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hmmm... one reason I think they often seperate out the dinghies and beach cats is that the conditions that are often safe for larger boats, like a 30' keelboat are overwhelming to most sailors on a beach cat or sailing dinghy. That isn't to say that you can't sail a Laser or Hobie Cat in 25 knots of wind, just that most sailors wouldn't do it or can't do it safely.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

As it currently stands, the Hobies will race same day, even same time. They would have seperate start in their own small fleet which could be a little boring.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> BTW The only reason Giulietta hates trimarans so much is that a little 28' like mine probably blew the doors off of him last summer... and now he has a complex about them.


SD, please go here and stay till the end to hear the story on how my boat was passed by a tri....






For the record I DO NOT hate trimarans, I love all boats (only sailboats).


----------



## 2ndimpression (Jul 5, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> SD, please go here and stay till the end to hear the story on how my boat was passed by a tri....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This video has been removed due to copyright infringement.


----------

